# [SOLVED] No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???



## racerzeke (Dec 16, 2007)

I just cleared my hard drive and reinstalled windows xp and now I cant get any sound out of my computer... I go to control panel and click on sounds and it says no audio devices.... So I installed the ac97 drivers and it says that the driver is corrupt or something like that..... so I uninstalled all that and restarted and windows found realtek drivers and it still said that the drivers were corrupt.


Im on a hp pavillion mx704 with windows xp sp2 installed if that helps any, thanks!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

go to realtek and re-download them


----------



## racerzeke (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

I have done that already and it says the driver is corrupted with error code 39


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310123
run your m/b setup cd it is probably missing a companion driver it needs


----------



## racerzeke (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

nothing... no help anyone?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*



> Im on a hp pavillion mx704 with windows xp sp2 installed if that helps any, thanks!


Thats the monitor, please give us the model number of the tower

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericDocument?docname=bph07555&product=12455&lc=en&dest_page=product&cc=us


----------



## racerzeke (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

None of those methods you sent worked but I did do a test that checks what ram I need and it says my computer is this:

Hewlett-Packard Pavilion a614n


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=427235&lang=en

Go there and scroll down to " orginal drivers". Install the "Summer 2004 Original Audio Driver Collection".

Then at the top of the page install the "Realtek AC'97 Audio Driver Update"


----------



## racerzeke (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

I tried installing the Summer 2004 Original Audio Driver Collection and I ran the installation and I got this message:


The original drivers are stored in the C:\HP\Drivers\Audio Drivers. Please install the drivers through the Device Manager. And the device manager popped up


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

When in device manager look for update driver and give that a try


----------



## racerzeke (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

I tried and it said it was corrupt blah blah


One thing I did notice is that there is two Audio Codecs there would that be a problem


----------



## Googi (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

No. when you download the Drivers from HP it unzipps to a place of your C: drive (it'll say) when it's there you go to the Device manager and right click the missing driver (should be something with a yellow "!" next to it) and select Re-install driver, it should let you browse for a driver, just browse over to that same place on the C: drive u just unzipped the HP drivers to and you should be able to install the driver, when your done run windows update and let it search for hardware upgrades, it helps!


----------



## racerzeke (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

I tried that and it just continues to give me error code 39 no matter what I do! So frustrating

heres a quick screenshot http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v205/Racerzeke/?action=view&current=untitled-3.jpg


----------



## racerzeke (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

I do not understand.... I uninstall the driver then the computer picks it up as realtek ac97 but everytime it reinstalls it says the drive is corrupted..... I can only go so much longer without sound!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

try this
uninstall the device from the device manager
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
go into the device manager and confirm that there are no drivers loaded
disable a/virus
load the driver
reboot the computer


----------



## racerzeke (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

I uninstalled then rebooted in vga mode and reinstalled the driver and still got yellow exclamation mark


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

Make sure you have all MS updates installed, also when running ms update use the custom button, let it search your computer and check under "software optional" then install ".netframework".

Set a restore point before installing any MS update.

This is a shot in the dark but I seam to remember having to do this once when I could not get the realtec driver to install


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

you may need to load this ms one first
http://america.giga-byte.com/FileList/Driver/motherboard_driver_audio_microsoft_bus.exe


----------



## racerzeke (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

Nothin.... If I erase my HD and reinstall XP do you think it would work?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

I doubt it because this is a clean install,unless you are experiancing other problems with windows that suggest a bad install.

You could purchase a inexspensive sound card as a work around


----------



## racerzeke (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

The graphics card driver didnt install itself but I scanned for new hardware and it found it and installed it fine-exactly opposite of what happened to the audio


----------



## racerzeke (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

I have two Audio codes and Legacy audio codec in device manager and it wont let me delete them is that normal


----------



## racerzeke (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

Wow Im about to throw my computer in the trash I didnt realize what having no sound can do.... No games, music, anything! Tried all the suggestions and nothing guys


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

Could this be as simple as installing chipset drivers?


----------



## racerzeke (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

What is that?


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

Bit of a long shot, but try and download this and install this:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=816

then restart your machine.

:smile:


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

these are the specs by the way guys (techs)

http://www.techforless.com/cgi-bin/tech4less/PE543A?mv_pc=msn


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

Certainly won't hurt to try bigfella, in fact thats a very good idea, lets hope you are right, I'm about out of ideas


----------



## racerzeke (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

I installed the first option on that page and restarted and got nothing.... Was a rather quick install-actually only like 3 seconds dont know if that makes a difference or not but still no audio device


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

Try it again. I have seen it go half way through and stop. 

Then restart.

Then right click on my computer and choose properties.

Then select Hardware/Device Manager

Is there any 'yellow bang' symbols? If so which ones.

Right click on them and go to update driver. Try that and see how you go.


----------



## racerzeke (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

Nope nothing im going crazy


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

I am gettings some more guys to have a look mate. I'm almost outta ideas for now on this one.

In the meantime please go into the bios again, and make sure you have enabled sound in there too.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*



Doby said:


> I doubt it because this is a clean install,unless you are experiancing other problems with windows that suggest a bad install.
> 
> You could purchase a inexspensive sound card as a work around


Also I just had a look back on the first page, i think Doby might have hit the nail on the head.

If there is no loss of files you could simply reinstall Windows. Before hand, make a CD with all the drivers you need so you can use it upon completion of the Windows installation. Dont forget the ethernet drivers and chipset drivers. With those you can access internet and download the rest if you have too.

If you are going to lose files this way, open command prompt (run / cmd) and type

*sfc /scannow*

You will need to put your XP CD in the drive. THis process will replace of critical files to the original state. You will then need to completely re-update Window XP from MS. Then try again to install the sound card.

I would simp,ly reinstall if possible.


----------



## racerzeke (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

I tried with the run and inserting xp disc and got the same thing, problem during installation error 39


I suppose I could reinstall windows-just a huge pain I'll probably try sometime soon as it's still vacation


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060


----------



## racerzeke (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

Thats for the cd drive? Should I still try it?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

yes cd/dvd same


----------



## racerzeke (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

But my problem is the sound card


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

i know 
ms list it for the 39 error so i thought it may be worth a try,i posted it in reply to this you posted
[I tried with the run and inserting xp disc and got the same thing, problem during installation error 39]


----------



## racerzeke (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

Of course that did not work either


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

Is this a card or is it onboard? Maybe a bios update? This sure is a doozy of a problem. I would say buy a sound card if everything fails in the end.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

Reinstall windows mate.


----------



## racerzeke (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

reinstalled windows and it works now-wish it didnt come to this though but gald I got it working thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: No audio devices in Windows XP after clearing hard drives...???*

Your welcome,
bigfellla, had the right idea!


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

ray:Glad you got it working, stick around , great community here.


BTW, It was actually Doby's advice I took....


----------

